# Deutsches  Sprachmenü für FIFA 16 PC



## Birbey (3. Januar 2016)

*Deutsches  Sprachmenü für FIFA 16 PC*

Hallo,

ich habe über Origin die russische Version gekauft.

Leider finde ich nirgendswo im Netz die deutsche Sprachdatei für das Menü. Das für die Kommentoren ist auffindbar. 

Es ist eine GDFBinary_de_DE.dll

Sofern es noch ein Tool gibt, um diese Datei zu installieren, wäre ich Euch dankbar.

Kann mir es jemand bitte uploaden?

Edit:

Ich habe über Origin, die GDF-Datei genommen, in den Ordner Installer gesteckt und regsitry entsprechend geändert. Geht dennoch nicht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2016)

Hilft dir das hier vielleicht?

FIFA 16 - Deutsche Sprachdateien Texte , Untertitel , Menüs , Videos , Stimmen / Sprachausgabe


----------



## Birbey (3. Januar 2016)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an...

Hat das jemand auf einem schnelleren Free-Hoster bitte, wenn es nicht allso unverschämt ist...688 mb mit 50 kb ohne Premium-Account ist fast nicht machbar.


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Januar 2016)

Naja, so schlimm ist es nicht, dauert knapp 3 Stunden.


----------



## Birbey (3. Januar 2016)

Eigentlich nicht, aber nach 10 Minuten bricht es ab...und jetzt kann ich kein Free-Download mehr machen.


----------

